
Ask HN: Is it common knowledge that Yahoo benefits from (relies on?) adware? - superplussed
I just installed a torrent client called &quot;Vuze&quot; and came out of it with a whole bunch of adware installed on Chrome, including having my default search engine being Yahoo.  This is true even after having removed all of the chrome extensions that they added and all of the settings changes (including changing my default search engine back to Google).<p>This isn&#x27;t the first time that it has happened, and it always seems like the main beneficiary of any adware I come across is Yahoo.<p>Do you think this is an intentional strategy?  Is it a primary driver behind their ability to hold onto so much traffic despite their declining brand?
======
seren
Given how many times I had to uninstall the yahoo toolbar when visiting my in-
laws, I would say this is known.

